# Peach Trees



## Joe Callow (May 18, 2010)

Just bought 10 6ft northern White Peach trees for the farm. The gentleman I got them from said that all their buds died at the frost. Are they shot for the year/forever? 
If not, anyone have a good peach recipe?
Thanks


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2010)

Joe,
Welcome! 
Check our "Recipe" section
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2
There are alot of tried and true recipies. AS far as Peach, look at 5-6# per gallon. There are a few Peach recipies there.


----------



## Mud (May 18, 2010)

They won't bear this year as the blossoms were frozen off. If you haven't dug them up I'd wait until they go dormant. Moving them now will shock them, which isn't good. If you ahve to move them now take a large amount of dirt around the root ball and replant without disturbing it. Water daily all summer unless it rains. 

Next year you'll want to pick the blossoms off so the transplanted trees can put energy into rooting instead of fruiting.


----------



## Joe Callow (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Mud.
They're still in the buckets that he bought them in. I entend to plant them this week. 5 are showing leaves, 5 are not. A test of the bark shows that there is still green growth underneath. There are some tiny branches that are dried out. Do I prune those off?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2010)

Not sure about peach trees but apples you trim late Dec. early January. Mud is right you won't get any fruit this year but if you give it good watering and have it in good compost soil it should root quickly. 

You may want to put straw around them over winter. Don't fertilize too much as it will grow more than extend deep roots. It's best not to fertilize fruit trees. Doing so will result in fewer buds and excess growth.


----------

